# John_H top guy



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

John a personal thank you from myself and two other guys for getting involved in a situation........when you had drama's of your own and kept pushing to get it resolved......and you did bud!!!! cheers from me atb Gazz......enjoy jockland holiday, watchout for mad Roddy Burns running around :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words Gary. I think all concerned are glad it all worked out in the end. Glad I could help out.

Yes, I'm looking forward to visiting Scotland again. Should be fun visiting a few old haunts and some new places. Fantastic roads and scenery to look forward to.

Cheers,
John


----------

